# Opinions Opinions



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok I'm thinking of picking up a couple of lines through my company that I've never carried before, those being CDT Audio, Crossfire, and Hifonics. Does anyone have any opinions on these companies or their products? Thanks.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i've had some experience with cdt. absolutly amazing components imo


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

good to know, thanx, anyone else?


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

crossfire was in a honda @ a car show inm my home town....i liked the way it sounded...im just not sure if ihe had components or just subs or the whole setup. it sounded great but i never had any personal experience with it nor the others


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I like Hifonics amps, tested and installed a couple but couldnt afford them.
I havent heard or seen the new models though.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I personally thing Crossfire makes some of the most high-end high-powered amplifiers available for low budget competition systems. I’ve been following their specs for years and they never cease to amaze me. I believe most everyone who has experience with Crossfire amps has nothing but good things to say about them. I unfortunately have yet to actually buy one or play with one so my opinion is based on amplifier specs and testimonial.
Not sure about their speakers.

s


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have done several installs using crossfire amps. They have great soundquality for the price and are fairly cheap to buy. They are very solidly built and not that big so they fit nicley in to alot of cars with out tomuch work.

Hifonics is pretty good to, I havn't really heard to much of their stuff but what I have heard I liked.


----------

